# D&D group need online or local for new player.



## Sumi_Simone (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi I am located in Modesto and I am looking for an experenced D&D group weather it be local or online, so I may learn the game from people who really know their stuff. This the right place to find them, yes?


----------



## NPGuest (Jun 20, 2010)

Sumi_Simone said:


> Hi I am located in Modesto and I am looking for an experenced D&D group weather it be local or online, so I may learn the game from people who really know their stuff. This the right place to find them, yes?




Hi Sumi, come check us out!  

Info on Ouroboros


----------

